# Can I add another baby mouse to an existing group of babies?



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi I have four young fancy mice(females) I have only had them a week but want to add one more to the group. Will it be ok to do that?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Unless the new mouse has been in your possession for a minimum of four weeks any new mouse should have that period of time for quarantine, after which time you would be able to place the new female in with your others.

A few squabbles may happen initially but that is normal as they need to sort out hierarchy etc.


----------



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you, will they be more likely to get on because they are still young?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably.  But like propetz said, females tend to be pretty good, especially if they're used to being around other mice. I have one cranky doe who squeaked a lot when there was a newcomer but it was all talk. I've introduced 1 year+ old mice too without issues. It's just sorting out the hierarchy, as mentioned, that might cause temporary scuffles. Just keep an eye on them to make sure there's no bloodshed. And yes, do mind the quarantine period!


----------



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I have 16 does and often switch them around so they are used to each other ... they never have any issues ... I find its easier that way as they all go in a big holding pen while i clean out all the cages at once its much quicker ... and it means i can pic any of the does to go together with my buck  ..


----------

